

EA exec jumps ship for Zynga - geometrid
http://mashable.com/2011/04/26/ea-exec-zynga/

======
sawyer
Hiring top people from EA is precisely the wrong way to increase game quality.

~~~
bxr
You're looking at this backwards, this is good for EA. Of course its not going
to help Zynga, but its going to clear out the cobwebs at EA and increase their
quality. Out of those two producers, the one with greater potential to (and
proven record at) creating high quality product is EA. I'm not saying its all
been gold, but they actually try, and some of it has even been gold; that's
much more than can be said about Zynga. Everyone high ranking jumping ship
from EA to Zynga clearly cares more about maximizing profit than producing
quality product.

I don't mean to imply that all game designer/devs should suffer for their art,
or that Zynga doesn't have people who don't care about the craft, but
seriously, this is Zynga we're talking about. The "fast-following", scamming,
addict player seeking, facebook feed raping, watered down game developing,
Zynga. If someone is willing to go to Zynga, they're probably the kind of
person responsible for EA's criticized practices, quality escaped EA in spite
of them, not because of them.

------
ares2012
I have to say that I have great respect for Zynga. They have overcome their
roots in "Scamville" and built a growing business that now looks like the
Facebook to EA's Google.

Despite the fact that I don't play any of their games I find myself rooting
for their success since I'm very tired of the EA sequel factory.

~~~
geegee
But not of the Zynga clone factory.

------
weegy
Many Zynga rank and file employees and executives have come from EA's main
office at Redwood Shores, good deal for Zynga.

------
dstein
Flagged. Please keep gossip off HN.

